# Tail shaking



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I ive had my rat for about 2 hours now loll I know its still early and all but most sites say to interact with them right away ..well she lets me pet her but when i pet her back her tails dose this freaky shaky thing and she sqeaks a lil is this normal or dose she wnat me to back off lol

sorry might sound stupid but my leopard gecko used to do this when she would attack so I thought id ask right away and avoid getting bitten loll i have a parrot for that part 

thank you 

oh p/s shes about 1 month old I have some pics ..her fur is weird to its not like other rats is oh how to say fluffy and soft


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Baileys wags his tag when he's either uncomfortable or scared (usually when he's being bullied). But I think some rats wag their tails when they're happy too.

The squeaking probably means fear, though. Let her settle in a bit.

Does she have a box to hide in? A friend to keep her company?


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

she dosent have a friend as of now but she dose have a nest box wioth a blankie inside ..but hse dosent go in it yet ..they neverr had that at the pet store she was exposed so i geusse she dosen know what it is yet!1

so I shouldnt handle her yet and just let her chill out for a bit ...how about her age anyway to tell for sure shes 1 month old ?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm a horrible judge of age, ask anyone.

Personally, I think she looks older.

Here:

I've been told he's 4-5 weeks in this pic.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Judging by they size against the newspaper I'd say at LEAST 2 months maybe 3 and about the fur I beleive that fur type is called rex.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh and tail wagging can be a sign of,

A) Fear

B) Agression

or

C) Excitement


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok just noticed a big problem , one of her teeth is sticking out from the side of her mouth ???? is this what i gte when i get a rat from a pet store ? 

wat should i do ? how much will a vet cost me for this now ??

I already have a dog a parrot that are going to the vet next week and they aint cheap 

do i give her wood ?is she gonna chew on it with her tooth like that ?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Malocclusion means that she'll probably need to have her teeth trimmed regularly to be able to eat.

You may have to go to the vet, but you can likely ask them to show you how to do it yourself, or file them down so she doesn't get sick from it.

http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/malocclusion.php

Malocclusion may also be injury related, but it can be due to poor genetics, yes.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww, yeah you will need to take her in for a teeth trimming and they can probably show you how to do it there after one. It probably will just be a vet visit and a trimming fee. She might need it done once a month although sometimes it's a one time thing. If she had no lab blocks or wood chews in the pet shop that could be a reason but it's more than likely genetic.

If she doesn't get her teeth trimmed, she won't be able to eat O: The teeth could also scrape on the roof of her mouth and create a sore that will get infected and turn into a nasty absess. She could have a tooth absess now and that could also be a reason for malocclusion.

Poor thing, I would get her to the vet too. My vet visit fee is normally $50 which seems pretty average. Some people have vet visits less than that though.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

She also looks sad and ill to me from the pics T_T Take her to the vet tomorrow for a teeth trimming and feed her baby food in the mean time. Veggie baby food would be good.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

When I got my Kane, the girl picked her up by the base of her tail to get her out of the cage. Kane let out an awful squeal. For a week or so Kane was jumpy about being touched anywhere near her tail / butt area. Perhaps your rattie was picked up by the tail often or recently and it makes her nervous or upset when you are near her tail? 

For Kane, when she gets comfy she will get sleepy and doze, I took that opportunity to lightly stroke her tail and eventually lift up her tail and have it wrap around my finger. Now she is completely over this phobia and even enjoys a good butt rub.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

See a vet ASAP about the teeth and know that Poppyseed mentioned it your baby does look thin...


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I do not have her anymore , I brought her back to the petstore last I know they are still seeling her they just dont care ..shes sick as from what my vet told me but I cant take the chance of any of my other animals getting sick ..

so hubby and I are gonna get 2 baby hairless or rex girls to join our family still looking to adopt them first rather then buy btu we have a very good breeder for that now ..will keep you posted ...


mel


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdL...ji.ebayimg.com/i18/02/k/000/77/9e/b87b_18.JPG

this is the new baby that I will go pick up on saturday ,, shes a blue rex/hairless shes a real sweetie ..the breeder has handled her since birth I cant wait to meet her now !!!

Ill have pics


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

the new rattie is cute but will you return her if she is not friendly or if she is ill as well? 

I really hate to sound like a b*tch, and i'm not in your situation so I don't completely understand but when you adopt an animal, be it pet store or pedigree, you've made a commitment to love and care for that animal no matter the cost!!!! 

I don't think you are a bad person, and I can empathize that having a rat for such a short period of time with serious health issues my put too much stress on your financial situation; however, it's practically inevitable that your new pet rat will need to see a vet at some point for some heath issue, even though it came from a breeder. So you need to have money in your budget for visit, or worse, an emergency! 

I've seen too many people on this forum suggest surrendering one or more rat for one reason or another that, quite frankly, aren't good enough reasons but they don't deserve to be treated that way...........this isn't directed at you, mind you i'm just extremely frustrated and speaking in general! 

{{{side note}}} 


> is this what i get when i get a rat from a pet store ?


I've seen topics about petstore vs. breeder rats, and the truth is, it IS a touchy subject!!! A lot of people own pet store rats on this forum, and as one of them, I tend to feel a bit insulted (at times) for my rats! I've learned more, and I realize it's best for people/rats to adopt from breeders but lets try and remember not to "come down" on pet store rats because they CAN and DO make good pets, and they deserve to be loved just as much as a rat that came from a breeder!!! 

ok i've vented......


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

It's hard to take a side on the issue. I don't agree with 'dumping' sick pets or anything like that, but I think if you buy ANY pet you should have a peroid of time where you change your mind and return it. A responsible breeder would take back any rat that a new owner changed their mind on. (my opinion).

When I bought Igor from Petco they told me I had two weeks to bring him back no questions asked, and if he needed vet care I could take him there (though I've heard enough about petstore vets to stay away from them generally). They also told me that if any time in his entire life span that I decided I didn't want him anymore that I could bring him back and surrender him to Petco, and they'd stick him up for adoption at the store in an adoption room. Myself, I wouldn't do that. I'd be most likely to keep the animal and get it some vet care. But having the option to surrender the pet is always nice. It's kind of like the law that lets you abandon your infant in the hospitals (in California anyway). It really cuts down on the amount of babies found in trash cans and illegal abortions.

Anyway I've gone way off topic.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> I think if you buy ANY pet you should have a peroid of time where you change your mind and return it.


I agree. Lerat discovered problems within a few hours, and I think it's understandable that he/she returned the rattie! I just wanted to stress that if you can't afford a vet visit now, make sure you CAN afford one later just in case! 

My frustration is aimed more at people who have had their pets for a considerable length of time, and have considered giving them up! Though how much time past is it still "Ok" to return a rattie....a day, week, month?? Time goes more quickly for ratties than it does us! I think if you NEED to make the decision for a GOOD reason then it should happen in the first day or two!

{{edited for typo}}}


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all , 

One am a GIRL  Two I do have money if my new rattie gets sick but theres no way I should be stuck paying for a pet stores mistake ..update on the rat i brouhg back she passed away the next day at a new persons house that person just like me thought she was fine and she had the miss hap of her 2 year old lil girl holding a rat while it was dieing needless to say shes traumatized and so am I ..the poor rat did nothing to deserv that life ..

The baby im getting is 3 months old and has been spoiled from the breeder and I intend to do the same ..I agree with certain thins posted as I used to resuce parrots and just like rats they are misunderstood creatures who deserve love and the right care


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> One am a GIRL


I figured as much since women seem to be the majority here!  



> Two I do have money if my new rattie gets sick but theres no way I should be stuck paying for a pet stores mistake


I'm glad to know that. When I read about your other animals I wasn't sure if you were saying you didn't have enough funds.......

As I said before I do understand that your situation is different than the things that have been upsetting me. I've been really frustrated, and I wanted to get things off my chest for my sanity. It's unfortunate it took place on your topic, as the general frustration wasn't aimed toward you. .....



> update on the rat i brouhg back she passed away the next day at a new persons house that person just like me thought she was fine and she had the miss hap of her 2 year old lil girl holding a rat while it was dieing needless to say shes traumatized and so am I ..the poor rat did nothing to deserv that life ..


You used the word "mistake" before but that is being lenient! This was not a mistake.....I might have considered selling you a sick rat a mistake but selling it after it was returned for health issues is neglect. Neglecting animals needs is animal cruelty!!! I would contact your local ASPCA, and tell them what happened! I'm not sure if you have the information of the other woman who bought the rattie but I would get her to contact them as well!!! It might not help but it can't hurt!!!! 



> they are misunderstood creatures who deserve love and the right care Smile


Darn Tootin!! 

{{{final thought}}} 
I'm happy you're getting a new (hopefully healthy) rattie, and I am very glad to hear you have the "just in case" funds! You should post pictures when she arrives.

*edited for html mistake...sorry


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

On the note of returning pets to places like Petco:

I got my Mika from Petco and had her for about a week and did not like her sneezes at all. They seemed to be more than the 'new home sneezes' I called Petco and informed them. They immediately told me to bring her in and they would let me exchange her for a different rat. 

I told them NO. I said I had gotten attached to her already and I told them how I had lost my last rat to pneumonia about a month beforehand and I did sob a little at this point. 

After talking to about 3 or 4 different people, to their credit they told me that I could take her to the vet that they use for the store and that the vet would bill everything to them. I just needed to show my receipt. 

The vet gave Mika meds for a URI, no cost to me, she got much better and lived a long life. 

My fiance got a rat from Petco, (Naru) not long after I got Mika and she was extra sneezy also. He called Petco and informed them, refused to 'exchange' her and told them he knew they had worked out a vet deal with a "friend of his" in the past. They hooked him up with the same deal. Naru got the same meds and also lived a long, fat and happy life. 

So... If anyone has the unfortunate experience of getting a sick rat from petco or a similar place, there really are more options than the easiest one for their company. 

Just hoping to inform ya' that Petco has this option / ability and other such stores likely do also.

Also a note, my brother once got a little cheap hamster from Petco that ended up with 'wet tail'. He took their exchange offer and they did give him a $30. black european hamster for the poor $5. sickly one.


----------

